# Nintendo Girls Club



## osirisjem (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NintendoGirlsClub/








> Welcome to Nintendo Girls Club, the official Nintendo UK YouTube channel made especially for girls. Subscribe to see trailers for new Nintendo 3DS and Wii U games or video content from Nintendo Girls Club presenters. And if you like one of the videos or want to see more of one of your favourite Nintendo games then please make sure to let us know in the comments.


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2014)

she is no girl.. she is a womyn, a hot one ... you know what i do to hot womyn.....




.. i do them, like a sir.











for real, what fuck is this shit.


----------



## DeShelly (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow... Nintendo... Wow... The 1980'ties called, they want their sexism back.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Foxi's Girlfriend's Reactions, Episode #1:* _"Nintendo Girls Club"_


> *Her: *...XD The only thing that really caught my eye... was Mario creeping behind the curtain with a Goomba
> *Me:* XD Sexy Tiem. Very unsafe. (fungus and whatnot)
> *Her:* Yes, she's annoying, but that..? XD I'm rolling... the sexual connotations are fabulous. Mushrooms are renowned for looking like the tip of a penis. Mario is also creeping and peeking behind the curtain like a stalker..."You Gonna' Get Raped..." Comes to mind. XD If there is a discussion on your forum about this, please, share my thoughts XD





> *Her:* I also enjoy VERY much that all the games showcased were... very GIRLY games... I'm assuming the woman twirling in a field of roses is some sort of fashion game; something I detest with a passion. Mario dressed in a cat suit to attract a female audience?
> *Me:* Fursuits are manly, apparently.
> *Her:* Shave the mustache, lose weight and get a slightly deeper voice and he'll have a following... and maybe have a proceedure done in China to break his legs so that they regrow a few inches taller a few times and maybe drive a sports car while he's at it.
> *Me:* ...XD
> *Her:* that's it, Mario... Become Fabio...





> *Me: *"Nook's shop is the place to be when you want to pimp out your pad" WAT? XD Aww, it's so cute, she thinks she's reviewing things! ;O;
> *Her:* ...Nintendo, do the right thing... Either Hire me or some girl who actually plays more games than just the minority of girl-orientated games.
> *Me:* You'd be bored cuz no gaems
> *Her: *Yes, it's "Girls Club" but that's very sexist of you to assume we only play the pretty pink frilly games. I'm tempted to post a comment to them saying: "Post Monster Hunter gameplay or Go Home."





> *Me: *Well, at least now it's confirmed, AC:NL is a gaem fur gurlz ;O;
> *Her:* It is more girly, but boys enjoy it too... like a guilty pleasure X3 NL really is pandered to the female market more, but hey. Now, I do enjoy some girly games, but I cannot see this channel EVER reviewing Monster Hunter.. XD





> *Her:* Really... this blonde is a reviewer?
> *Me:* Yep, official Nintendo promotional thingamajig X3
> *Her: *I am now tempted to review Nintendo games on my channel to show them how it's done >.> all 5 of them. XD


You can probably see why we're such a well-matched couple. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2014)

mfw grills in muh Nintendo






I'd say you tried, Nintendo, but I'm not even sure of that.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2014)

Is this even a real part of there demographic? Like on that is big enough to really make a dent in their sales loss?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't wait til Tumblr gets ahold of this and The Fyminists begin rioting and petitioning


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 24, 2014)

This was hilarious. I'm considering to subscribe for more laughs. xD


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't see what the big deal is.  Guys and girls rarely have all the same interests, and it's not sexist to realize that.  It's just being realistic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 24, 2014)

Flame said:


> she is no girl.. she is a womyn, a hot one ... you know what i do to hot womyn.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






But, really... If we want to have just "Gamers" instead of "Gamers" and "Girl Gamers", we really need to stop this segregation and drawing a line in the sand bullshit. Gamers are Gamers. It doesn't matter what you have dangling between your legs, or lack thereof.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. Guys and girls rarely have all the same interests, and it's not sexist to realize that. It's just being realistic.


So the implication that _"girls are only interested in sugar, spice and everything nice, fashion, wubbable puppies and kitties and glittery trinkets and their favourite colour is invariably pink"_ doesn't seem outdated to you at all? Now, I'm not saying that there aren't any women like that out there, what I'm saying is that it's a bit demeaning to those who _aren't_ Barbie princesses. The only thing that's missing from the promo video is probably _"Cooking Mama"_.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn, she's so...expert at that game.
Honey, let me fill you up with bells.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> So the implication that _"girls are only interested in sugar, spice and everything nice, fashion, wubbable puppies and kitties and glittery trinkets and their favourite colour is invariably pink"_ doesn't seem outdated to you at all? Now, I'm not saying that there aren't any women like that out there, what I'm saying is that it's a bit demeaning to those who _aren't_ Barbie princesses.


It's not demeaning to think someone loves that kind of stuff, and the majority of girls (we aren't talking about women either, this is child-oriented) prefer it over a GI Joe or toy gun.

It's true that this form of advertisement is targeting a specific demographic, but there is nothing wrong with that.  That's how all advertisement works.

As I said before, *this is for kids, not women.*


----------



## ken28 (Feb 24, 2014)

great idea but why do they chose the bigest bimbo as face of the show....


----------



## Chary (Feb 24, 2014)

Nintendo; "We must make a separate channel for girls specifically, because they do not like normal boys games."

So, uh, this is a thing. But really, is this necessary? I mean, I understand that's its marketing, but...this is laughable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's not demeaning to think someone loves that kind of stuff, and the majority of girls (we aren't talking about women either, this is child-oriented) prefer it over a GI Joe or toy gun.
> 
> It's true that this form of advertisement is targeting a specific demographic, but there is nothing wrong with that. That's how all advertisement works.
> 
> As I said before, *this is for kids, not women.*


Fair enough, I suppose you have a point, it is for kids.


----------



## ken28 (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Fair enough, I suppose you have a point, it is for kids.


then they should have do it by a kid, not by such a wanabe gamer....
i know it could be seen as childwork but anything would be better then her xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

ken28 said:


> then they should have do it by a kid, not by such a wanabe gamer....


Pretty much, hence my earlier _"demeaning"_ point, but I suppose _"little girl princesses"_ enjoy a role model like that.


----------



## ken28 (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty much, hence my earlier _"demeaning"_ point, but I suppose _"little girl princesses"_ enjoy a role model like that.


not persay like i would say, but out oh so good commumity tells them they need to be like this, which is pretty much flawed in itself, much like the model role model...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

ken28 said:


> not persay like i would say, but out oh so good commumity tells them they need to be like this, which is pretty much flawed in itself, much like the model role model...


Sure, that was my point earlier as well.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 24, 2014)

Chary said:


> Nintendo; "We must make a separate channel for girls specifically, because they do not like normal boys games."
> 
> So, uh, this is a thing. But really, is this necessary? I mean, I understand that's its marketing, but...this is laughable.


 
You ladies could never understand men gaming
gosh


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

In my experience, the differences between the interests of boys and girls are much greater than those of men and women.  This is probably primarily based on what parents expect them to enjoy, but that's beside the point.  When it comes to barbie dolls vs pretending to go on adventures slaying dragons (or just blowing shit up), more girls are going to play with barbie dolls.


----------



## ken28 (Feb 24, 2014)

mandy seems decent atleast....
and least she doesnt screeam bimbo on first glance...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2014)

EDIT: So where's my Nintendo Boys Club?  
Or my Nintendo Walrus' Club?  

STOP BEING SUCH SEXIST PIGS NINTENDO GOSH THIS ISN'T THE 90S ANYMORE GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> In my experience, the differences between the interests of boys and girls are much greater than those of men and women. This is probably primarily based on what parents expect them to enjoy, but that's beside the point. When it comes to barbie dolls vs pretending to go on adventures slaying dragons (or just blowing shit up), more girls are going to play with barbie dolls.


That's very true, but not without external reasons. Little girls play with barbie dolls and ponies because they're told them that this is what they're supposed to do. It's not an innate gender role - you're not born liking Barbie. As TwinRetro accurately pointed out, this sort of thing contributes to further segregation of the already segregated gaming community for years to come, it's basically like saying _"you're very welcome to game with us, girls - here's *your* games, we'll go and enjoy our *games for boys* elsewhere"_. Sure, you end up with _"girl gamers"_ in the long run, but segregated nonetheless.


----------



## ken28 (Feb 24, 2014)

the thing is that the differences arent that big at all.

let us take dolls as an example, yes girls play with dolls but many boys do too!
Dont believe me?
They just named then action figurines.

and that is just one of many examples.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's very true, but not without external reasons. Little girls play with barbie dolls and ponies because they're told them that this is what they're supposed to do.


I said that in my post.  I also said it doesn't matter.  It's not a bad thing for girls to be interested in that stuff.  Most of them enjoy it, and will probably enjoy a "girls club".


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I said that in my post. I also said it doesn't matter. It's not a bad thing for girls to be interested in that stuff. Most of them enjoy it, and will probably enjoy a "girls club".


Oh, they definitely will - my point is, I'm not sure if a _"Nintendo Kids Club"_ where little boys and girls play video games together wouldn't be a better idea if the younger demographic was what they were aiming for. Y'know - conveys the message that gaming is for everybody, boys and girls alike. I'm not saying that this is a poor marketing strategy - it's a good one, little girls will lap it up, I'm just looking at the matter from a more _"social"_ point of view.

In addition, this target audience can quickly disappear. Those girls will grow up in a couple of years, grow out of Barbies and ponies and will never game again. If they were born and bred with a controller, they might stick around for longer as_ "actual gamers"_ instead of just _"girl gamers"_.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxi doesn't like blondes


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Foxi doesn't like blondes


I think he's just jealous because he can't be in the club.  Classic case of vagina envy.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> *In my experience, the differences between the interests of boys and girls are much greater than those of men and women.* This is probably primarily based on what parents expect them to enjoy, but that's beside the point. When it comes to barbie dolls vs pretending to go on adventures slaying dragons (or just blowing shit up), more girls are going to play with barbie dolls.


 
I'd love to point to a few research papers on the subject, but in general, it's society, which creates such ideas, not the children. I do agree that men and women have less restrictions, but they're not really due to girls not wanting to do X or boys not wanting to do Y. But I digress.

But seriously, what the... How much more could you read from a paper next to the camera and pretend to be interested? ;O;


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 24, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'd love to point to a few research papers on the subject, but in general, it's society, which creates such ideas, not the children.


I'd love to point out how nobody seems to have read the second sentence of my post.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 24, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'd love to point out how nobody seems to have read the second sentence of my post.


 
Point taken, I was reading my emails at the same time as I wrote the answer


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 24, 2014)

I subscribed for...laughs. I don't know if Nintendo is trying to be sexist or not.


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Foxi doesn't like blondes


 

but but..but how doesnt he not like blondes? wasn't it blonde's master race or something like that? 








oh yeah.. now i got it.. Foxi4 is from Poland, and the polish think they gonna get invaded every time they see a blonde person ;O;







Spoiler



im just joking by the way. peace and love.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is so sexist! I will not stand for this! I will join!


----------



## Issac (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh gee... This was awful. Gamers are gamers, as others have said.
Girl gamers and Boy gamers all have this one thing in common: They all have different taste!
I enjoy Cooking Mama, and some girl might enjoy Call of Duty. Don't get me wrong when I bring up "Casual" now,
but there are a lot of "Casual girl gamers" that enjoy random facebook games and the sims. My ex was one of those. The thing is, there are just as many "Casual boy gamers"!
Video gaming doesn't need any more sexism shit... argh!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 24, 2014)

This isn't sexist. You might as well say that the part of a department store for women's shoes is sexist.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the profile pic. Not creepy at all.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys, let's keep this thread focused on the discussion of the Nintendo Girls Club, not how the hostess looks in her underwear.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 25, 2014)

Google images isn't safe for work ?
Nintendo picked her not me.
The Nintendo Girls club can talk about what they want ... but this is the Nintendo Boys club !


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 25, 2014)

No, Google Images is not safe for work when the image results are nothing but pictures of the hostess in her underwear or lingerie.
And this isn't the Nintendo Boys Club, this is GBAtemp.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 25, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> The Nintendo Girls club can talk about what they want ... but this is the Nintendo Boys club !


wrong... this is Nintendo Fap Club!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2014)

where are these pics must find NOA


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 25, 2014)

Gosh... I googled her and omg.. Nintendo... You get all the love from me, hiring such a hot model... <3
Now Nintendo just needs to make allow hentai games on the 3DS and I'll be happy. =3

Anyway, I see nothing wrong with this, I believe it's intended to be aimed to actual girls, as in, little girls and as such she's doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Dork (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> This isn't sexist. You might as well say that the part of a department store for women's shoes is sexist.


It would be if it consisted of exclusively pink high heels, but it doesn't. The _"club"_ assumes that a female gamer is only interested in fluffy-wuffy puppies and dancing on rose fields, and although this is marketed towards little girls, it's still a little iffy.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It would be if it consisted of exclusively pink high heels, but it doesn't. The _"club"_ assumes that a female gamer is only interested in fluffy-wuffy puppies and dancing on rose fields, and although this is marketed towards little girls, it's still a little iffy.


I must have missed the part where they said that.

Stop demanding that they cater to every demographic.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It would be if it consisted of exclusively pink high heels, but it doesn't. The _"club"_ assumes that a female gamer is only interested in fluffy-wuffy puppies and dancing on rose fields, and although this is marketed towards little girls, it's still a little iffy.


Would it make it okay if they named it "Nintendo Girly Girls Club"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I must have missed the part where they said that.
> 
> Stop demanding that they cater to every demographic.


I'm not demanding anything, I'm merely saying that girls are not solely interested pink ribbons and fairy dust.  It's nice that they're trying things and it's even nicer that they're trying to draw _"girls"_ into the world of gaming, I just think the approach is slightly awkward. 




Veho said:


> Would it make it okay if they named it "Nintendo Girly Girls Club"?


GottaLoveVeho.gif


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

You could debate whether or not this is sexist all night long, but that doesn't make it any less cringe inducing when Nintendo tries to appeal to a demographic it doesn't seem to understand too well.

It's like watching someone's dad reverse his baseball cap and sit backwards on the chair so he can be hip and "rap" with all the kids, yo. It's painfully embarassing to watch.

Then again, you can at least give the dad credit for not devoting an entire marketing campaign to his "getting fresh and fly," my homeboy.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not demanding anything, I'm merely saying that girls are not solely interested pink ribbons and fairy dust.


Nintendo never said they were, or even suggested it.  What Nintendo did isn't even a little bit "iffy".


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> Nintendo never said they were, or even suggested it. What Nintendo did isn't even a little bit "iffy".


Let's replace _"iffy"_ with semi-poorly executed then, see comment above. 

Leaving the sexist vs. not sexist debacle aside, I'm not entirely sure if the distribution channel used will be successful - you don't exactly get to see 8 year-olds browsing Youtube at their own leisure, as much as the comments section seems to suggest otherwise. I think this kind of thing could've been more effective if released on TV instead in the form of short adverts in-between of cartoons during _"kids television prime time"_, whatever that may be in respective areas around the world. Thoughts?


----------



## FlareTheFox (Feb 26, 2014)

I have been itching to reply to this.
After reading through the comments I do sort of have a new understanding for where Nintendo intended on coming from with this idea, however it is very poorly executed. The host of this advertising campaign is in my opinion a generic concept of a popular female which may indeed speak to the vast population of young girls, but not all gamers. I understand this is an advertising campaign to attract more young female followers into the world of gaming by choosing a rather stereotypical genre, cute and fluffy, but what are the long term prospects for Nintendo? Will they hold on to the numbers they have recruited into their latter years?

When I was 9 (maybe even 19) I loved any games with dogs and cats, but my interests broadened beyond just the stereotype of adorable gaming and began to like what some would call "boys games". Would this club introduce these young recruits to more than just this one, small genre of the large gaming world? Perhaps. Or it could just remain a "cutesy world" where plumbers wear cat suits and Nintendo churn out more of the same games only ever so slightly altered so they can call it a sequel or even a new game.

It has potential, it does, but the way it's executed bothers me greatly. Why does gaming need to be segregated? Why do games need a label of "girls" and "boys"? But if they really want to go forward with this, a tv campaign shown during kids prime time would be much more effective to rake in more potential recruits, as Foxi mentioned. But posting a video on YouTube is free, right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2014)

FlareTheFox said:


> _*Snip!*_


I like how humble you are about this even though I know for a fact that you spent your childhood playing Turok, Zelda, Pokemon and Sonic games.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 26, 2014)

Nintendo Girls Club. Yes, I can see how such a debate can become nasty when being discussed between male gamers.

Personally, I think it's a great idea. My sister is a Nintendo fan. 'Nuff said. Basically they're acknowledging the fact that ladies play Nintendo games; there's nothing wrong with that. And they hope to expand this group by celebrating this fact. (promoting, whatever)


Gahars said:


> You could debate whether or not this is sexist all night long, but that doesn't make it any less cringe inducing when Nintendo tries to appeal to a demographic it doesn't seem to understand too well.


I could debate whether or not a Nintendo Boys Club is sexist. But that'd be stupid. So then, girls are no different from boys. (Well except for, y'know, the thing, which really doesn't need to be considered anyway)


> It's like watching someone's dad reverse his baseball cap and sit backwards on the chair so he can be hip and "rap" with all the kids, yo. It's painfully embarrassing to watch.


But I'm sure when your dad does it, it's flat out awesome.


----------



## FlareTheFox (Feb 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how humble you are about this even though I know for a fact that you spent your childhood playing Turok, Zelda, Pokemon and Sonic games.


 

Could I help it that those games interested me more than playing dress up with a Barbie doll? XD
I still think, if this idea was executed differently, that it could be a really positive thing. Around where I live while growing up, it was only boys who played games. My friend Cass and I were a serious minority in our area for playing Worms aged 12 and loving how gruesome it could be. But we're talking 10+ years ago by now. Gaming has evolved since then and it's no longer a "special thing" or an "odd thing" to be a girl gamer. You're just part of the statistics now. So does this need to be a "girls" club any more? Why not a "New to Gaming" club for kids? I say New to Gaming because this club seems to me like it's aimed at the not so experienced girl gamers, because I'm sure anyone who's played a game online knows that being a girl gamer is now a dime a dozen.

But no, the issue and topic is that this club is a Girls Club... With a girl acting so ditzy... All that's missing is the hipster glasses. Part of me believes it's just a half-cocked idea from Nintendo in a desperate attempt to recoup on recent monetary losses. Do they really care about girl gamers? Or is it just an easy cash-cow?


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 26, 2014)

FlareTheFox said:


> But no, the issue and topic is that this club is a Girls Club... With a girl acting so ditzy... All that's missing is the hipster glasses.


Hipster glasses ! hahaha.
Expect them in a future vid for sure. 



> Part of me believes it's just a half-cocked idea from Nintendo in a desperate attempt to recoup on recent monetary losses.


Nintendo would rather pay people handsomely to review video games poorly, than let Youtubers do it *better* *FOR FREE*.
It is 100+% stupid for Nintendo to go after YouTube gamers and their puny adsense money. 
Nintendo is out of touch and fading so fast it's painful. 



> Do they really care about girl gamers? Or is it just an desperate easy cash-cow?


 
Pure desperation. 
Nintendo thought they were making a system to "recapture the hard core gaming market" with the Wii U.  Now they've downscaled plans to go after the "Girls who buy Animal Crossing" market.


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 26, 2014)

Veho - what is blondies name again ? 




I wanna find a picture of her 1/2 naked with Hipster glasses.  
I'm sure there are plenty.


----------



## FlareTheFox (Feb 26, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> what is blondies name again ?
> I wanna find a picture of her 1/2 naked with Hipster glasses.
> I'm sure there are plenty.


 

Well if this marketing campaign is successful for one thing, it's certainly gaining attention. But I strongly believe it's gaining attention for the wrong reasons.


----------

